# Finally got them!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well guys, 
After a long search and many miles of rock and dirt under my boots. I finally bagged my first Rabbit this morning. I had to be back home for 10 am so I had to make it a fast hunt. I jumped about 5 of the suckers but all were to far for a shot. Then one jumped at about 10 yards and I was able to make a snap shot and got him as he ran under a bush. When I walked up I was nervous, this thing was small from what I'm used to. I really thought I shot one of those Pygmy Rabbits. After looking him over closer, it was a cottontail, what a break!! 
I'm heading back out tomorrow and I have more time.
How easy is it to tell the difference between a pygmy and a cottontail? I really don't want to shoot the wrong rabbit and as small of a window that you get when jumping rabbits, it doesn't leave to much in the way of ID time.
Is it obvious or do I need to pass unless I'm sure? What do you guys look for while they are on the run?
THanks!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What is a Pigmy Rabbit?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A vertically challenged bunny.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

If you get the impression that "that mouse has awfully long ears", don't shoot, otherwise you are probably o.k.

I have been hunting rabbits in this state for like 35 years, so far as I know or suspect, I have never even SEEN a pygmy rabbit much less shot one.

I'm not positive, but I think they live in areas that are more like REAL desert, you know with lots of sand and sharp stuff? But I could be mistaken. :wink:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

a pigmy rabbit has a small brown tail they are slightly smaller then a cottontail even. However that is too hard to tell when they are running away. Just make sure you see a puffy white tail and you will know it is not a pigmy rabbit


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

a pigmy rabbit has a small brown tail they are slightly smaller then a cottontail even. However that is too hard to tell when they are running away. Just make sure you see a puffy white tail and you will know it is not a pigmy rabbit


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I thought you were required to take home any cottontails that you shoot. You are required to have a small game license to harvest them, so you can't just leave them can you? 
I know you can shoot and waste all the jacks you want all year long, but I thought the cottons were different.

Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> I thought you were required to take home any cottontails that you shoot. You are required to have a small game license to harvest them, so you can't just leave them can you?
> I know you can shoot and waste all the jacks you want all year long, but I thought the cottons were different.
> 
> Anybody know for sure?


You're right. You are supposed to take em home and "use them" since they are a game animal. When I jump cottons, you just look for the white tail flash... its pretty obvious usually when they run from you. That and they seem to dart around, where jacks usually will just line out away from you or across in front of you. I've not ever shot a Pygmy so I couldn't tell you what one looks like in the hand with the brown tail and all that. I just look for the bouncy white cotton ball and then its game on.


----------



## wetvet (Oct 20, 2007)

There's a good picture and distribution map at the DWR website at http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/Display.asp?FlNm=bracidah


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well that explains that. 
If that distribution map is accurate, I don't even think I have ever hunted rabbits in the territory described for them. Good to know.
I have hunted quite a lot of coyotes out in that area, but not bunnies. May have even killed some jacks out there at some time, but not enough to remember it.


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

Pygmy Rabbits inhabit thick and tall patches of sagebrush, primarily in the bottoms of draws. They usually dont move too far from cover and then, dive into underground burrows when disturbed.
The dark brown tail is the best clue a shooter has, so make sure the bunny is flashing a puffy white tail if you are looking for something to take home for dinner.
Your chances at shooting a Pygmy Rabbit are relatively slim in comparison to the chances of harvesting a cottontail.


----------

